# MBTI in the Classroom



## Ineffable (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm a science teacher for middle school students, and I'm considering giving an MTBI test to my classes. This would allow me to more intelligently deal with each student, and it would also allow more harmonious formation of groups for group assignments and work.

What do you think about this idea? Any comments?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I took a few courses in college where we were administered an MBTI test to the entire classroom and it had some mixed results. For the most part, half the class thought that assigning groups by personality types was useless so that was an immediate obstacle that had to be overcome. There would also be mistypings and the possible consequences of grouping based on the occurrence.

For the most part though, I think group work succeeded or failed depending mainly on how much every member of the group wanted to maintain a harmonious atmosphere. I think this is the case as a common underlying philosophy (how much cooperation vs how much competition) and goal (how much is dependent on the success/failure of the group vs the individual) are much more important than compatibility of personality types, IMO.

So grouping people who are interested in cooperation would create a group that's functional and efficient while maintaining a harmonious group environment/mood.

Creating separate groups for people who are more self-interested/selfish would drive each person to compete with each other and should, in theory, lead to a better overall result but would likely be conflict ridden and rather chaotic or result in a small number of people dictating everything resulting in a master/slave type group relationship.


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

I suppose using MBTI tests on students could be useful in that they'd lead to a clearer understanding of the people you have to teach. So long as the students answer the questions honestly and without bias. And as long as you don't fall into the easy trap of stereotyping the students (which could be easy to happen when something goes wrong); which in that case, would impede rather than further understanding. A greater understanding of the students you teach would be helpful both ways. Generally, it can make learning easier for the students and your job as a teacher easier. The MBTI tests would help you to understand the personalities of the students you teach, but it shouldn't be the main source of understanding them to deal with issues or their learning progress. The test and personality categories only go so far in knowing how any person is.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't think it's a good idea. Do you plan on revealing the results?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

@_FillInTheBlank_ - A greater understanding is always a great aim but in terms of application, understanding your students may not necessarily lead to better group dynamics which is what the OP stated as a goal. In any event, MBTI is just a method of categorization and as such is simply used to conveniently label people to accelerate an understanding of the person through their type.

I still think grouping people by cooperativeness and competitiveness (and the degree to which a person is cooperative vs competitive with others) would lead to the greatest success in creating a group atmosphere that would satisfy the greatest number of students.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

I think knowing if someone is introverted or extroverted should be taken into consideration but not the entire typing itself. American school systems focus too much on group work and it's the centralized focus far too often in my opinion. I'm not damming all group work so don't get me wrong. However, in grade school, more often than not, we were doing group work and sitting in groups. 

I honestly think knowing that I or E for someone will make a big difference in the learning process. However, this would cost more money and lets be honest, god forbid should that be the case...


----------



## Ineffable (Oct 15, 2009)

The Introversion/Extroversion measure is the most important dynamic I'm focusing on, actually. I agree with ibage on that. Mostly, I want introverts to have an opportunity to work on their own while extroverts are grouping it...or at least put a bunch of introverts together with one or two empathic extroverts. Aside from that, I wouldn't much use the indicator. I wouldn't tell the students what they are because I don't think that these test results are very accurate at that age.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

Speaking as an introvert, I say yes! I think because introverts think before they speak, they're not always given time to respond.
They may be accused of refusing to participate in class. They want to, trust me. In meetings, they can't shut me up sometimes!
I think your students will be happy to do this. They might even learn to be proud of who they are and that there is nothing wrong with them. That's a lesson they'll never forget.


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

I vaguely remember taking the MBTI test in highschool but I don't even recall my result. Then another time when I started university and I mistyped as ENTJ. I don't think administering the test will make a difference unless the students read up about their types and learn about the differences of how individual types operate.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

It might be useful. Don't force it on them, but allow them to develop an interest for it and explore it on their own. It could help because middle school is around the auxiliary function starts poking out, so you can guide them when they go wrong.

Just ensure one thing: that all the kids are mentally healthy and a test itself is enough to type them. Mental instability can lead to skewed results.


----------



## Bachelor (Mar 18, 2012)

I am still in school and I wish some teacher had given us the test. It's been an enlightenment for many people I know and they feel much more comfortable with themselves since they have some word to describe themselves - even if only roughly, even if only four letters. 
It's something to hold onto in a time of identity crisis.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

@*Ineffable*
Questionable if it will make much difference at certain ages when shadow personalities, desirable answers or undeveloped maturities may influence results; when noting how undisciplined 'feelers' can seem more 'thinker-like' or vice versa and how superimposed introversion or extroversion seems when High School is so conformistic.


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

I think an Enneagram test would be more helpful in school than MBTI


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd recommend against it as it would simply give students more reasons to taunt each other.

R.C.
Remember, no matter how I die: It was murder; should I be tried for a criminal offense, I probably didn't do it as I'm pretty straight laced and don't even have a speeding ticket; should I mysteriously disappear -- it wasn't voluntary…


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think an MBTI test would help students quite a bit. I wish my teachers had given their classes the test, then perhaps they would have understood a bit better why I was intelligent but could never make grades that reflected it. Plus my parents probably would have benefited as well.


----------



## Manofadventure (Dec 20, 2010)

I think its a good idea, but the MBTI is one tool for understanding people and should be treated as such and not put fall into such traps like say "Oh you're an extrovert so I'm going to put you around people all the time" but on the flip side extroverts do preform better in social environments


----------



## ynajem (May 12, 2012)

I don't think it's a very good idea, if you're going to use it as a method of "better understanding" your students.

You can't just deal with a student thinking that you know key elements of his personality beforehand, because he could completely throw you off. Two people of the same type could be thinking with completely different reasonings or values. The best way to figure out their personalities is to deal with them on a more personal level.


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, I think kids at the middle school age are still growing, and personality doesn't make much a difference. I remember my personality changing at that age. Constantly! So yeah, to me, it's not such a good idea. And kids need to learn how to work with people who are different from them! MBTI would be good for very little things in society, like individual reasons, such as figuring who you are and such. Understanding the differences would be good, but using them and telling the kids what kind of personalities they are would actually bring not such great results, in my opinion. Hope your teaching goes well!!


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

Ineffable said:


> The Introversion/Extroversion measure is the most important dynamic I'm focusing on, actually. I agree with ibage on that. Mostly, I want introverts to have an opportunity to work on their own while extroverts are grouping it...or at least put a bunch of introverts together with one or two empathic extroverts. Aside from that, I wouldn't much use the indicator. I wouldn't tell the students what they are because I don't think that these test results are very accurate at that age.


Regardless of whether someone is an introvert or an extravert, I think you should still make your students work in groups. Whether or not they like it, it's important to learn to work with other people. This is an Introvert saying this, I don't really like working with other people, but you _have _to know how.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

I think it can be tested, but I dont know...


----------

